# Accidently "smacked" Yeast Pack



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/4/11)

Dunno how long the yeast has been "smacked" in the fridge for, but cleaning out the fridge yesterday i stumbled across a swollen pack of WY3724.
As i said, i don't know how long its been there for but if i try to fire it up with a starter it should be ok shouldn't it?


----------



## razz (17/4/11)

One way to find out WALLACE, get that starter going.


----------



## manticle (17/4/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Dunno how long the yeast has been "smacked" in the fridge for, but cleaning out the fridge yesterday i stumbled across a swollen pack of WY3724.
> As i said, i don't know how long its been there for but if i try to fire it up with a starter it should be ok shouldn't it?





> *7. I popped the inner nutrient pouch and the package swelled tight but I cant use it right away. What do I do?*
> 
> If you have activated a package but cant use it right away, simply allow the package to swell and then refrigerate the package. The yeast will survive for extended periods if refrigerated. Before using, take the package out of the refrigerator and allow it to come up to room temperature before using. It is best to use the yeast as soon as possible.
> Back to top >>



From Wyeast FAQ: http://www.wyeastlab.com/faqs.cfm?website=1#r20

My understanding is that the pouch inside is just nutrients designed to wake up the yeast and show the user they have viable cells. If refrigerated, the yeast should stay dormant regardless of the pouch beng popped.

I'd let it warm up to room temp, then pitch it to some starter wort.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/4/11)

Thanks manticle, i really should have gone to the website first, just didn't think of it!


----------



## Wolfy (17/4/11)

Some of the older packs in G&G's yeast-fridge have swelled up - assuming without actually being smacked - so it may be possible that yours has also.


----------



## bum (17/4/11)

Wolfy said:


> Some of the older packs in G&G's yeast-fridge have swelled up - assuming without actually being smacked - so it may be possible that yours has also.


Pretty much all of my most recent packs (new packaging and old) have experienced some degree of swelling prior to being smacked. Someone posted an email from Wyeast a while back where they admitted it was due to them being busy and cutting a corner on some process and it won't effect yeast viability at all. This may not be the same thing as OP's issue, however. As razz says, just get a starter going and you'll see if it is any good.


----------



## raven19 (17/4/11)

I can confirm I had a smacked pack of 1388 belgian strong given to me by a fellow brewer some time ago. It sat in my fridge for close to 18 months. Pitched it into a starter then into a belgian tripel with no issues at all.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/4/11)

yeah thanks, i snapped mine into a starter a little while ago, and its starting to show some activity. Not worried anymore.....


----------

